
Ask HN: Good, Affordable Work-from-Home Setup? - evanb
I will be working from home for at least 4 weeks as a result of COVID-19.  At work I have a wide monitor and a spacious desk.  At home I have a pretty tiny desk and no external monitor.<p>What kind of setups do people have at home, enjoy, or recommend?  As it will be primarily used on a short-to-medium-term basis, I&#x27;m looking for a setup that when all of this is over, will not go to waste.
======
h2odragon
you're in luck, the new generation the Ryzen [3,5,9] 3000 series CPUS and X570
chipset motherboards are finally breaking the generational gap. A decade ago I
got an i7 desktop and it serves me well today. These new systems look to be
(a) worth the upgrade, in terms of better performance, and (b) hopefully well
made enough that some might last out another decade.

I don't know if Intel will manage to blight innovation and keep the market
static as they have the last decade, or if the "upgrade cycle" will begin to
make sense again down the road.

Also: 4k monitors are worth the price. Pixels will make you happy.

Finally, I advise spending at least twice what you initially think necessary
for the mouse, keyboard, etc ancillary interface stuff. People skimp on these
and then spend years with a crappy keyboard and growing RSI. Buy the good
monitor stand and the wide mouse mat or fancy trackball or whatever.

